# Principios de electronica de Malvino



## JavierPB (Sep 6, 2007)

El libro de Albert Malvino  me lo han recomendado en este foro. Lo he estado mirando en la biblioteca y esta muy bien. Pero, vosotros como expertos que pensáis de el. ¿es bueno  para iniciarse?. Sobre todo ¿dónde se puede comprar?

Gracias!!!


----------



## JV (Sep 6, 2007)

Mi opinión es que es un muy buen libro de cabecera. Como para iniciarse creo que sirve porque abarca un amplio espectro, por supuesto que de todos los temas hay para profundizar y mucho.

Donde comprarlo? esa te la debo, no conozco librerías por esos lados 

Saludos..


----------



## canales (Sep 6, 2007)

Hola Javier.

Pues, el Malvino es un buen libro para iniciarte en electrónica. Con ese libro yo comenzé a aprender de electrónica, lo básico. Me acuerdo que el primer libro que leí de electrónica fué Microelectrónica de Sedra y Smith, pero me pateó. Afortunadamente encontré el libro de Albert Malvino y me ayudó mucho, pero te vuelvo a recalcar, aprendí lo básico. Como dice el compañero JV hay otros para profundizar en un tema en específico.

Entonces, si quieres aprender lo básico de la electrónica te recomiendo que lo compres (Malvino). Soy de Nicaragua, así que no te puedo dar sugerencias de librerías donde lo puedas comprar. Pero busca en la internet, yo he visto en algunas páginas que ofertan ese libro.

Saludos....


----------



## thevenin (Sep 6, 2007)

Compralo en la  librería técnica más cercana, cerca de donde haya universidades.

Es un libro popular, no tendrás problemas en encontrarlo.


----------



## fitocondria (Sep 13, 2007)

El malvino. Hubo un chiste en mi universidad. 

Maestro el malvino que tal es ese libro, Hijo el malvino vino mal.

JAJAJAJA, Solo es broma de nombres no hay que ofenderse. El sedra/smith circuitos microelectronicos bueno, pero lee lo básico antes, pero excelente libro. Supone que el lector sabe ya varias cosas.


----------



## ricardo_ipn (Oct 9, 2007)

Ese libro es bueno para iniciar, aun que en lo particular, comence con uno llamado.
Analisis y diseño de circuitos electronicos

Maneja los mismos temas que el malvino, aun que la desventaja es que viene en dos tomos, el autor es Donald A. Neamen


----------

